# [ARCHIVED] MASTER LIST: Supplements For Looksmaxxxing



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 5, 2019)

Iodine: Necessary nutrient that is used to rebalance the thyroid which regulates the hormonal system

*Use this if u have naturally low T levels or thyroid problems
*Brightens up light eyes
*Overall good for mood, health and skin
*Makes u naturally aggressive because of T increase
*Thickens hair overtime

Zinc: Necessary for the production of Testosterone

*Every guy should buy this
*Buy in the form of Zinc Oxotate is preferred method in up to 10mg for max absorption or buy in other forms but up to 50mg and they're not as effective

Vitamin A: God tier skin, hair and nails

*Use if u want prettyboy hair and skin
*WARNING: This is toxic at high dosages so max dosage for an adult male is 15000 iu

Vitamin B-12: Clears up your mind so you're not retarded

Vitamin C: Anti-oxidant that helps in the production of glutathion

*Use if u want your skin to glow
*HIGH DOSAGE of 1000mg - 3000mg will lighten skin up to 5 shades without topical products

Vitamin D: Energy levels and horniness level for ur dick

*Either go out in the sun or get it in D3 form
*Best form is from lychens

Vitamin E: Complimentary to Vitamin C

Apple Cider Vinegar: Creates natural enviorment which is conducive to liver function to create glutathione

*Organic cold pressed the one sold by Bragg is the best
*2 Tablespoons diluted in a gallon of water is fine so u dont mess up ur teeth

Glutathione: Most powerful anti-oxidant that is created by the liver to whitening skin

*Use to whitemax skin and eyes and overall health and mood
*Buy in REDUCED form and take 1000mg dosage daily
*Whatever dosage u use, take double the vitamin C with it or the glutathione will decay before it gets used and u'll waste ur money

L-Cystein: Complimentary and precursory to glutathion production for whitemaxxxing

*Take at 500mg dosage but beware it will make you shit
*Only use if serious about skin whitening


----------



## Andromeda88 (Oct 5, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Oct 5, 2019)

Inb4 no supplements for your face

Legit list son


----------



## Hector (Oct 5, 2019)

Vitamin K2?


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 16, 2019)

im copping this m8


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Apr 16, 2020)

wigga wigga wigga


----------



## Treasure223 (Nov 25, 2020)

Nice thread


----------



## Cali Yuga (Nov 25, 2020)

glutathione injections mog the fuck out of all the ingestible supplemental forms or precursors/etc. 

best thing you can do for yur glutathione levels and oxidative stress level in general isnt to add supplements its to REDUCE STRESS from diet/environmental toxins/exercise/etc.

glycine powder also mogs for increasing collagen synthesis and providing substrate to make more glutathione and it tastes great and gives you lit dreams

liver is the best source of vit A, copper, b vitamins, and many other micros, is cheap, and mogs supplemental forms ime

vitamin E and C are cope if you arent eating massive amounts of sugar or starch 

vitamin d supplementation is sus imo and you should do everything you can to get 30mins of sun at midday, nude if possible, as it mogs the fuck out of being a pale indoor cat and coping with vitamin d pills

apple cider vinegar can cause skin issues in people with eczema/psoriasis/etc and probiotics dont do shit after you stop taking them, that said its worth experimenting with

if youre going to take zinc chronically you must add a source of copper into your diet as too much zinc can cause copper imbalance, best source is liver

iodine is good advice tbh, especially if you dont eat seafood regularly 

magnesium is incredibly important and most people are deficient, everyone should take some magnesium every once in a while imo. You can also take it transdermally via epsom salt baths if you want, feels good and can help with DOMS.

probiotic supplements are mostly shitty grifts, avoid and just eat fermented foods and do elimination diet 

make sure to eat as high a percentage of whole foods as you possibly can, minimize plants and maximize animal foods, esp organs and fat

only herbs id consider taking are ashwagandha and milk thistle but only if you can tolerate them
milk thistle is useful if youre stressing your liver by taking exogenous hormones or drinking a lot or something
ashwagandha is good for anxiety, might make you more NT

protein powders and meal replacements are a grift, just eat real food

most supplements are a grift, just eat real food

QED


----------



## Pantherus (Nov 25, 2020)

Cali Yuga said:


> glutathione injections mog the fuck out of all the ingestible supplemental forms or precursors/etc.
> 
> best thing you can do for yur glutathione levels and oxidative stress level in general isnt to add supplements its to REDUCE STRESS from diet/environmental toxins/exercise/etc.
> 
> ...


should i get glycine and lcysteine together?


----------



## magnificentcel (Nov 25, 2020)

All of this is cope


----------



## Cali Yuga (Nov 25, 2020)

thesexiestboulalive said:


> should i get glycine and lcysteine together?


nah you should get enough cysteine from all the meat youshould be eating


----------

